# Deer Hunting, Oconee National Forest



## triton63 (Sep 29, 2019)

It has been many years since I hunted it when I was in college in Athens.  Looking at areas outside of Monticello.  Any suggestions on best places to tent camp?  Can you just pull off on any of the roads in the national forest and pitch a tent?  Reading through the regulations and didn't see that you couldn't.  Thanks.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 29, 2019)

It’s not hard to find a campsite when your there. If you can’t find one then make one.


----------



## panfish (Sep 30, 2019)

There is some really good spots. Off hwy 83 south of of town before the river.. there's still a lot off deer you just have to work for it..  good luck.


----------



## delacroix (Sep 30, 2019)

One of the hunt camps near my spots is what I'd pick.


----------



## panfish (Oct 1, 2019)

If you have time come to the camp ground by the power line on road 1018 we will be there all week of muzzle loader.


----------



## triton63 (Oct 1, 2019)

panfish said:


> If you have time come to the camp ground by the power line on road 1018 we will be there all week of muzzle loader.


 Thanks,  I am going to try and get over and scout some before gun season.  Thinking about hunting around the first week of November for 3 days.  I see on the map several camp names, just wasn't sure what is there.  Best of luck with the smokepole!


----------



## triton63 (Oct 20, 2019)

panfish said:


> If you have time come to the camp ground by the power line on road 1018 we will be there all week of muzzle loader.


How did the muzzleloader hunt go?


----------



## panfish (Oct 21, 2019)

I camp alone all week..  I got 2 doe. I seen probably 20 deer. I get my meat during muzzle loader..


----------



## triton63 (Oct 21, 2019)

panfish said:


> I camp alone all week..  I got 2 doe. I seen probably 20 deer. I get my meat during muzzle loader..


Congrats!  We are looking at going to that area around Nov 10-13.


----------



## panfish (Oct 22, 2019)

Good luck. Hopefully it not be to many people.


----------

